# Θαλάσσια Σπόρ και Δραστηριότητες > Άλλα Θαλάσσια Σπόρ και Δραστηριότητες >  Windsurfing ’’Δαμάζοντας τα κύματα’’.

## cataman

*Windsurfing ή Ιστιοσανίδα.*

wundsurfing.jpg

Τώρα συνειδητοποίησα ότι δεν υπάρχει post που να αναφέρεται αποκλειστικά στο windsurfing παρά μόνο κάποιες αναφορές δεξιά αριστερά.
Σε αυτό το post λοιπόν μπορούμε να λέμε τις εμπειρίες μας τις περιπέτειες μας για το πως και με τι μάθαμε να δαμάζουμε τα κύματα με ένα ’’κομμάτι σανίδα με πανί’’.
Ευπρόσδεκτες και δικές σας φωτογραφίες βέβαια.

----------


## cataman

Η ιστιοσανίδα που εγώ έμαθα να κάνω windsurfing, όπως θα δείτε και στις φωτό ήταν ήδη ένα παλιό σκαρί (το 1993-94). Captain Nemos 4,20m με τριγωνικό πανί, ιδανικό όμως για ένα αρχάριο σαν και εμένα.
Το βιβλιαράκι που μελέτησα πρίν προσπαθήσω να δαμάσω τα κύματα ήταν των εκδόσεων Αλκυων: Αυτό είναι το γουίντ-σέρφινγκ του Kristian Prade.

scan00023.jpg
Για να κάνω αυτό μου πήρε μία εβδομάδα.

Εδώ είναι στην Λούτσα ένα μήνα μετά την εκπαίδευση.
scan00024.jpg
scan00025.jpg

----------


## Leo

Μετά το *video* frost για το θέμα, από μένα μια φωτογραφία για τον cataman

----------


## cataman

> Μετά το *video* frost για το θέμα, από μένα μια φωτογραφία για τον cataman


Leo σου πάει πολύ η στολή του windsurfing. Κρανάκι δεν φοράμε όμως, γιατιιιιί???

----------


## Leo

> Leo σου πάει πολύ η στολή του windsurfing. Κρανάκι δεν φοράμε όμως, γιατιιιιί???


Σ ευχαριστώ πολύ Μάκη για το σχόλιο. Ο κύριος στην σανίδα δεν είμαι εγώ  :Very Happy: . Τα φαινόμενα απατούν...... εγώ τράβηξα την φωτογραφία μόνο  :Very Happy: . Πάντως του βγάζω το καπέλο, είναι αστέρι στο σπόρ.

----------


## cataman

Θα μπορούσες να είσαι όμως!!
Πάντως ο κύριος είναι τρανή απόδειξη ότι το windsurfing δέν έχει όριο ηλικίας. 
Ειδικά με το στήριγμα την μέσης που φοράει ο κύριος, μπορείς να απολαμβάνεις το αγαπημένο σου άθλημα ξεκούραστα, με τρόπο και όχι κόπο, ακόμα και σε αυτή την ηλικία.

Leo, θα μπορούσες να μας αναφέρεις που είναι τραβηγμένη η συγκεκριμένη φωτό για να ξέρουν και οι υπόλοιποι για τα μέρη που μπορεί να κάνει κάποιος windsurfing.

----------


## Leo

> Θα μπορούσες να είσαι όμως!!
> Πάντως ο κύριος είναι τρανή απόδειξη ότι το windsurfing δέν έχει όριο ηλικίας. 
> Ειδικά με το στήριγμα την μέσης που φοράει ο κύριος, μπορείς να απολαμβάνεις το αγαπημένο σου άθλημα ξεκούραστα, με τρόπο και όχι κόπο, ακόμα και σε αυτή την ηλικία.
> 
> Leo, θα μπορούσες να μας αναφέρεις που είναι τραβηγμένη η συγκεκριμένη φωτό για να ξέρουν και οι υπόλοιποι για τα μέρη που μπορεί να κάνει κάποιος windsurfing.


Στην βόρεια παραλία του Λαυρίου, στον περιφεριακό όπως φεύγουμε από το λιμάνι.

----------


## Κουμπαρος

> Ειδικά με το στήριγμα την μέσης που φοράει ο κύριος, μπορείς να απολαμβάνεις το αγαπημένο σου άθλημα ξεκούραστα, με τρόπο και όχι κόπο, ακόμα και σε αυτή την ηλικία.


Το στήριγμα αυτό, με άλλα λόγια τον γάντζο (harness), δεν τον φοράει απλά για να κάνει σερφ ξεκούραστα αλλά για να κάνει σερφ γενικά. Χωρίς γάντζο είναι αδύνατο να κάνεις σερφ (πλανάρωντας) πάνω από 10 λεπτά (εξαρτάται από τον άνεμο παντα). Όποια ηλικία και να χεις. Επίσης ο γάντζος σε βοηθά να παίρνεις την σωστή στάση όταν πλανάρεις.
Πληροφοριακά ο τύπος φοράει γάντζο μέσης αντί κάθισμα που προτιμάται σε συνθήκες wave (προσωπικά προτιμώ το κάθισμα γιατί ο μέσης αν δεν σφίξει καλά σου γίνεται σουτιέν. Επίσης συνήθως σου κόβει την μέση).

Αχ, τι μου κάνετε σήμερα....έχει και 2-3 μήνες να σερφάρω.

----------


## cataman

> Στην βόρεια παραλία του Λαυρίου, στον περιφεριακό όπως φεύγουμε από το λιμάνι.


Ιδανικό μέρος, θα έλεγα για πιό έμπειρους σέρφερς λόγο των καθαρών ανέμων που πνέουν στην περιοχή.
Για τους αρχάριους προτείνω Λούτσα.

Φίλε Κουμπάρε, το windsurfing το παράτησα λίγο πρίν ξεκινήσω να κάνω με (harness), αρκετά χρόνια πρίν. 
Εκτός από την Λούτσα που έχω προαναφέρει έχω κάνει windsurfing σε διακοπές στο Τολό και στην Ρόδο. 
ΡΟΔΟΣ, TO μέρος για windsurfing. Λίγο να σε πιάσει δυνατός άνεμος έφτασες Κύπρο!!!

----------


## Κουμπαρος

To Λαύριο με τον κατάλληλο άνεμο γίνεται πλυντήριο και είναι ιδανικό μέρος για wave. Καταπληκτικό μέρος αλλά όντως πρέπει να είσαι έμπειρος. Ένα φεγγάρι που έζησα Αθήνα δυστυχώς δεν είχα την χαρά να κάνω σερφ εκεί επειδή τότε (1995-1998) δεν είχα στον εξοπλισμό μου σανίδα για wave (επιστρέφοντας Κύπρο ξεκίνησα wave και εκτοτε με συναρπάζει). 
Για αρχάριους γενικά οπουδήποτε είναι καλά φθάνει να μπουν πριν φορτώσει. Όταν φορτώσει στην Λούτσα, ειδικά στα νησάκια, τότε τα πράγματα αγριέυουν. Κάποια από τα μέρη που έκανα σερφ ήταν Ανάβυσσος, Βουλιαγμένη, Σχοινιάς, Χαλκίδα, Πάτρα (στο Δρέπανο), Κρήτη (κυρίως στην Παλαιόχωρα), Πάρο (Χρυσή Ακτή), Νάξο (Λαγκούν), Λευκάδα (Βασιλική)...πιθανών και αλλού δεν θυμάμαι τώρα. Τα περισσότερα απο αυτά τα μέρη κατεβάζουν συνήθως στεριανούς άνεμους (offshore), νερό φλαταδούρα αλλά με δυστυχώς πολλές εκνευριστικές σπηλιάδες.

----------


## mastrokostas

Αχ! Παλιές καλές εποχές !
Τώρα ,που να με σηκώσει σανίδα !Μόνη λύση να βάλω άλμπουρο σε καμιά αμφίδρομη παντόφλα!!  :Very Happy: 
σάρωση0002.jpg

σάρωση0005.jpg

----------


## Κουμπαρος

Πω, πω τι βλέπουν τα μάτια μου.
Κορίτσια ο ΜΑΣΤΡΟΚΩΣΤΑΣ.....

ΥΓ: Είσαι άρχοντας

----------


## cataman

Όντως. Το mistral ......πετάει στα χέρια του!!!!

Πάντως από μένα για να γίνει αυτό:
σάρωση0001.jpg

έχουν προηγηθεί αρκετά πεσίματα σαν και αυτό:
σάρωση0002.jpg

Εδώ να προσθέσω ότι το Captain Nemos δεν είναι αγωνιστικό surf και το τριγωνικό του πανί δεν χαρίζει και μεγάλες ταχύτητες.

----------


## mastrokostas

Από πεσίματα μέχρι να μάθω ,αμέτρητα! 
Το windsurfing το θεωρώ ένα από τα ποιο όμορφα και συναρπαστικά αθλήματα ! 
Θα πρεπει να πω οτι όλα αυτά θα οφείλω στους καλούς μου φίλους, Θοδωρή και Κώστα ,που με έμαθαν !

Εδώ στην Κω, με τον φίλο μου τον Μιχάλη !
σάρωση0004.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Από πεσίματα μέχρι να μάθω ,αμέτρητα! 
> Το windsurfing το θεωρώ ένα από τα ποιο όμορφα και συναρπαστικά αθλήματα ! 
> Θα πρεπει να πω οτι όλα αυτά θα οφείλω στους καλούς μου φίλους, Θοδωρή και Κώστα ,που με έμαθαν !
> 
> Εδώ στην Κω, με τον φίλο μου τον Μιχάλη !
> σάρωση0004.jpg


Καλά τι θα μπορούσε να σχολιάσει κανείς με τέτοιες φωτογραφίες, Υπέροχες ...

----------


## Leo

Υπονοείτε κάτι μάστορα????  :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## cataman

> ......... 
> Το windsurfing το θεωρώ ένα από τα ποιο όμορφα και συναρπαστικά αθλήματα ! 
> .......
> 
> σάρωση0004.jpg


Θα συμφωνίσω μαζί σου φίλε mastrokosta. 
Είναι όμως και από τα πιό μοναχικά και θέλει και να έχεις Γυναίκα με υπομονή. 
Εχω δεί πάρα πολούς surfers που αυτοί είναι μέσα και δαμάζουν τα κύματα και η Γυναίκα περιμένει στο αυτοκίνητο διαβάζοντας ....''σινερομάντζο''.

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Για να προσθέσω και εγώ μία φωτογραφία που είχα τραβήξει τον περασμένο Απρίλιο στο Λουτράκι...Ο αέρας ήταν πάρα πολύ δυνατός κάτι το οποίο διευκόλυνε την πραγματοποίηση του windsurfing.
 Ακόμα θυμάμαι ότι ο σέρφερ έπιανε απίστευτες ταχύτητες και είχα ενθουσιαστεί γιατί δεν είχα δει κάτι παρόμοιο ποτέ μου...Πρέπει να ήταν και ο τύπος του πανιού που βοηθούσε(εκτός από τον αέρα)..*
P4290741_5215312010.JPG

----------


## Κουμπαρος

¶τε αφού αναφερθήκαμε σε αρχαιολογίες....δύο φωτογραφίες μου από το 1997 (αν θυμάμαι καλά ήταν στην Λούτσα). Θα προσπαθήσω να βρω και καμιά πιο σύγχρονη όμως.
Photo1surf.jpg

Photo2surf.jpg

----------


## zozef

Το surf πραγματικα ειναι απο τα καλυτερα αθληματα και γυμναστικη συχρονος ,και αυτοι που τα αξασκουν *μπραβο* τους,αυτος *εδω* μαλλον το βαρεθηκε νωρις!!!
PC210099.JPG

----------


## cataman

> ¶τε αφού αναφερθήκαμε σε αρχαιολογίες....δύο φωτογραφίες μου από το 1997 (αν θυμάμαι καλά ήταν στην Λούτσα). Θα προσπαθήσω να βρω και καμιά πιο σύγχρονη όμως.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 72322
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 72323


Μπράβο φίλε Κουμπάρε. Έτσι έτσι ΣΟΥΖΑ το surf!! 

Για να ζηλεύουμε και εμείς οι αρχάριοι που το παρατήσαμε νωρίς.




> .......,αυτος *εδω* μαλλον το βαρεθηκε νωρις!!!
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 72393


Εγώ είμαι αυτός, με πιάσατε. Το δικό μου είναι φίλε zozef. 
Το έχω εκεί για να μου κρατάει θέση για το catamaran. :Wink:

----------

